# Digital Thermometer



## komodo (11/11/09)

Guys,

I'm wondering about using a digital thermometer in my mashtun rather than a dial type (ie mash master)
Is any one using a thermocouple in a thermowell with a digital thermometer?

I want to have a panel mounted digital thermometer on my rig for both my HLT and mash tun but all that I seem to be able to find are hand held types?

Any one know of an affordable panel mount type?


----------



## komodo (11/11/09)

Just found out that its not called a digital thermometer, but a digital temperature indicator? is that correct?


----------



## alowen474 (11/11/09)

Get a mashmate from craftbrewer or mashmaster. 
they work well and your panel will look consitstent if you use them for temp control as well.
You may eventually set up a herms if you are this interested in the gear, so you'll use it then anyway.


----------



## komodo (11/11/09)

Yeah I like the theory - but at near $90 a pop thats a pretty pricey temp readout. Plus id like to have a PID for HERMS as I understand that they offer better control?

I could buy a cheap DMM and probe and try make up a panel mount for about $30...
I was hoping to buy a proper panel mount for roughly $30 - $50

I've found a few panel mount thermometers - but they are all limited to 70c ideally I want something that'll go upto 100c (no idea why - just would be nice to know it could go that high if i ever wanted it to)


----------



## MaestroMatt (11/11/09)

+1 on this topic!

I too am looking for a digital thermometer for mash tun use. Please suggest!


----------



## DonMac (11/11/09)

Ikea had digital thermomerters a while back, I have one ($14 then) they work fine. Click on search top of this page and enter Ikea Digital Thermomerter and all the info is there. Don.


----------



## KHB (11/11/09)

The one in the middle came from wayne at beer belly and its for my mash tun, cost about $50 if i remember correctly.

Cheers
KHB


----------



## fergi (11/11/09)

KHB said:


> The one in the middle came from wayne at beer belly and its for my mash tun, cost about $50 if i remember correctly.
> 
> Cheers
> KHB




i love all those bells and whistles KHB,but could you line up all those screw slots so they all point the same way on your panel.
fergi


----------



## chadjaja (11/11/09)

I got mine off ebay for about $15 dlvd, its the same as the one Ross has at Craftbrewer but doesn't have stock of.

Just be aware of using it with too much steam as it can fog up and give up on you until it dries out. It doesn't float either.


----------



## sanders4_ (11/11/09)

You can get a PID controller from Virtual village for $50 delivered, and a PT100 temperature sensor with a Stainless 1/4 inch threaded probe for $13.50 delivered (few dollars less if you order them together). This will give you a read out - and all you need to do is buy a solid state relay (SSR) from them later on if you want to use it as a PID temperature controller. I've bought one of these to use as a temp controller in HERMs and also for my HLT. Found it fantastic compared to the fridgemate or the mashmate - much more precise (to the degree!) and no overshoot. Using a SSR means there is no mechanical relay to break!

I currently use an old fridgemate temp controller (in which the mechanical relay has stopped working) to monitor my mashtun - works great. The fridgemate probe has a small metal covering over the sensor, but only a dab of black resin sealing the wire entering the metal covering... to seal this up I pushed some silicon hosing airline over the wire from the end OPPOSITE the probe (the end that attaches to the actual fridgemate) until it slid over the small metal covering - making a water tight seal. Now the whole probe and line is waterproof and inert.

PID

PT100 thermocouple

SSRP $16.


----------



## sama (11/11/09)

was gonna suggest the fridgemate with stainless probe..google digital thermometer .hundreds of options such as
http://www.wandbinstruments.com.au/


----------



## brocky_555 (11/11/09)

Have you tried looking at places like Farnell, jaycar and RS Components.

Just a plain old panel meter hooked up to the right thermocouple(there are different types) should be pretty cheap.


----------



## komodo (12/11/09)

think i've settled on this one 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=tab%3DWatching


----------



## KHB (12/11/09)

fergi said:


> i love all those bells and whistles KHB,but could you line up all those screw slots so they all point the same way on your panel.
> fergi




Your kidding me right.


----------



## komodo (12/11/09)

No mate. Now fix em up or your off the team


----------



## fergi (12/11/09)

KHB said:


> Your kidding me right.


----------

